
2007: The Implicit Web - kallena
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2006/12/2007_the_implic.html
======
mattjaynes
I like how he uses 'Web 2.0' without getting all frustrated about the term as
many do. See: <http://blog.nanobeepers.com/2007/02/01/whats-with-the-
web-20-angst/>

Also, very interesting discussion on the use of 'implicit' user data. Amazon
is probably the leader at this - their recommendations for me are so accurate
it's spooky.

------
johnm
Josh is brilliant. If you ever get a chance to talk or work with him be
prepared to drink from a firehose.

------
kallena
This is a great blog post, which discusses the evolution of web 2.0 and
beyond.

